# raw HGH powder. can it be used?



## big-a (Nov 16, 2016)

is it possible to use raw HGH powder, not hyophilized. if you mix it with BA water for instance, is it good to go for sub Q injection?

i heard that the process of hyophilisation (that ends up with the HGH in small vials that we know) is only done to make the HGH sterile. i dont know if it needs to be sterile for the HGH not breaking down or that it is for the injection , but my thought is that for making subQ injection its not realy important if the powder is sterile or not. if it is not sterile and you mix it with BA water and then do subQ injection chances of getting a serious infection is realy realy small. 

so as raw HGH powder is almost 1/4 of the price of hyophilized HGH ready in small vials, i was thinking what about having 1 gram of raw HGH powder, devide it in small vials, for instance 30mg in a vial, that is about 100iu, then when you need it you mix it with BA water and put in syringe and you have 100IU, can use it over 10 days.

anyone any thoughts about this? is it possible to use raw HGH powder if you dont do the hyophilisation process?

thanks for the input


----------



## gh0st (Nov 18, 2016)

Great question!
As i have seen this on lists in the past! I know that i read recently that it is not really nessisary for a vial of HGH to be vacume sealed...some are air tight and sealed and some are not and it doesnt effect the quality or the degration of the hormone. i kno this isnt exactly an answer to your question. but just a thought


----------



## big-a (Nov 22, 2016)

i wonder if anybody has any knowledge about this because this is very interesting and a huge cost saver! furthermore shipping 1 gram of powder in an envelop will not get hold with customs while 100's of vials HGH can get cought with customs. i have had that before lost a lot of it.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 23, 2016)

EHY ARE U USING THE USERNAME BIG=-A?

u do know what board this is and who uses that name?

dont u think u should of chose something diffrent? and i know u cant me that clueless my man. no offense or insult intended


----------



## gh0st (Nov 23, 2016)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/members/big-a.html

THis isnt you?

but why does it link to the same profile?

can someone explain wtf is going on?

Big A is this really u on th DL im lost!

im gonna stfu now!


----------



## big-a (Nov 23, 2016)

i have no idea who is big A on this board. i live in amsterdam so i make my name big-a...


----------



## gh0st (Nov 28, 2016)

LOL big A is the owner if this board and a many other board. He actually also owns Promuscle. One of the biggest , if not the biggest BBing forum on the net! If its about body building, the sport, gear, or anything related to this sh8t. Its on ProM or here on Ansci(which i like better here because its much more tight knit group of brothers) he owns i think one or two other board/forums! and a few other sites and online buinesses for things like SEO's(Synthek) and othe site for sterile syringes!

He is also an IFBB pro and judge!

One of the elite! He is one of the chiefs among many many tribes of Indians! u r from the netherlans so u may not get that anology. the boys from australia might tho. Also where Big-A is from!

lmao thats why its funny to see u with the name and having no idea who he is. unless this is u and u are messing with me!


----------



## big-a (Nov 28, 2016)

serious i dont know. but how could i know, i just made the account, didnt read the board before.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 1, 2016)

By the time You were answering this You did...because You asked the same question over at ProM using "j_100801" as You screen name 

can use raw HGH powder? - Professional Muscle


----------

